# need ideas for completing the costume duo



## stickhead (Oct 10, 2007)

My costume this year is a domestically abused 1950's housewife. For my husband I am between a typical 1950's house husband with fadora and all or "the door" I walked into. Please let me know which you feel is a better pairing. If you have other ideas I would love to hear them as well. Thanks.


----------

